# Scent Free shampoo and conditioner for color treated hair



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

What do you use for scent free hunting as far as shampoo and conditioner for color treated hair?


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

I asked my hair stylist if she knew of any scent-free shampoos, and she wasn't aware of any, but said she'd keep her eyes open for any such "salon grade" products. For occasional use, probably fine to use any of the good commercial hunting shampoo's. Of course, might depend on the type of product(s) used to chemically treat hair.. perms, colors, etc. Good luck, and please share any info you may find!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I've tried a few different ones and my fav. is scent-a-way shampoo (its also body soap) and conditioner. The shampoo is green in a clear bottle, the conditioner is in a white bottle.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Rainbow Research -- Google it....amazing stuff..all natural, scent-free and its cheap!


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

-==


----------

